# sold



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

sold


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

gone


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Great scope


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

will do $800


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

Open to trades, not AR platforms, got enough of them, would sell some of the ones I got but don’t think I can. Particularly a M77/22 ( always wanted one) model 94 or 70. Maybe a threaded lever gun. What you got.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Browning x bolt composite stalker 20rd count. 300wsm.


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

Donut slayer said:


> Browning x bolt composite stalker 20rd count. 300wsm.


may be interested, but I have a guy that wants to buy it and pending meet up this week. Will let you know


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

webekillingum said:


> may be interested, but I have a guy that wants to buy it and pending meet up this week. Will let you know


ok cool. just let me know.


----------

